# Anyone seen or use fake brick pannels?



## FieldersChoice (Jul 18, 2008)

*Brick Paneling*

I actually helped my pastor put this stuff up in his father's sunroom a couple of years ago. It looks okay from first glance, but as you approach it, you can tell that it is not brick. Another note if you are going to put it up in a room is that it can be rather tedious to line up the grooves in "the brick". I would pay close attention to this. If you don't line it up right, it looks rather stupid.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2008)

Where are you getting that from?


----------



## FieldersChoice (Jul 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Where are you getting that from?



You can get it from Lowe's or Home Depot.


----------



## jodigirl (Jul 21, 2008)

I know someone who painted brick in her kitchen. It looks like an old Italian wall. It looks really great but so hard to explain. I believe she did it by hand so you would have to be pretty artistic. (wish I had a picture!) If your interested let me know and I'll try to get one.

Just thought it may be a good option. I would hate to think how hard this would be to remove if wanted to change your style in a few years.


----------

